# How Sweet and Awful Is the Place



## coramdeo (Mar 3, 2010)

I came across this today and think it awsome!
from T4G on utube
[video=youtube;fwgR3Umymts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwgR3Umymts&feature=player_embedded[/video]

1. How sweet and awful is the place
With Christ within the doors,
While everlasting love displays
The choicest of her stores.

2. While all our hearts and all our songs
Join to admire the feast,
Each of us cry, with thankful tongues,
"Lord, why was I a guest?"

3. "Why was I made to hear Thy voice,
And enter while there's room,
When thousands make a wretched choice,
And rather starve than come?"

4. 'Twas the same love that spread the feast
That sweetly drew us in;
Else we had still refused to taste,
And perished in our sin.

5. Pity the nations, O our God,
Constrain the earth to come;
Send Thy victorious Word abroad,
And bring the strangers home.

6. We long to see Thy churches full,
That all the chosen race
May, with one voice and heart and soul,
Sing Thy redeeming grace.

Public Domain


----------



## Berean (Mar 3, 2010)

Together for the Gospel Live CD

Lyrics and samples. mp3's also available.


----------



## moselle (Mar 11, 2010)

We sang this last week in our worship service. I love the simple way it presents the message of the Gospel.


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought the CD, awsome!


----------



## dudley (Mar 12, 2010)

It is very beautiful and moving.


----------

